# John Oliver-Parkol Marine



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

It was mentioned briefly the other day about John passing away so I thought I,d post it.here.I met him when he first came to Whitby and he and his wife became friends with my parents.He was a good engineer and can picture him now climbing off the ladder onto the quay, covered in black oil and holding on to his bag of spanners with a smile on his face.R.I.P.

http://www.whitbygazette.co.uk/news/Founder-of-Whitby-boat-firm.6383049.jp


----------

